# Does the partner app support android 6.0 (marshmallow)



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

Considering a tablet but want to be sure it is supported.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, why wouldn't it


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

I had seen a few posts that it was not supported in the past so I wanted to make sure it was before I invested in the tablet


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmmm, ive had marshmellow since it first came out. never had an issue. I currently use the driver app on both my phone and tablet that has 6.0


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

Fair enough... Thanks for the info.


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

So it doesn't even let me download it... Is there a Work around? Says it's not compatible with this version.


----------



## tmwes (Sep 17, 2015)

it might not let you because it is a tablet with no cell signal. It isn't the Android version; I have a Nexus 6p with Nougat and it works fine.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

tmwes said:


> it might not let you because it is a tablet with no cell signal. It isn't the Android version; I have a Nexus 6p with Nougat and it works fine.


Yeah same here. I'm using Android 7.0 without issue. If it didn't support Android 6.x then it would be almost worthless as millions would not be able to use it.


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

Must be the device itself... Already returned it.... So it needs to have it's own connectivity I assume.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes I'm even running it on a device with 7.1


----------

